# Coasters from ceramic tiles.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My daughter and I made these for my fall yard sale. We clear coated them today and once it dries we only have to put some felt on the bottom side.
I hope we can sell a few of them.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Those are so cool! Do you hand make the designs? The paisley one is awesome, I love the colors.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks! Some are hand made and some aren't. We experimented and tried all different ways.


----------



## nebo (Dec 16, 2013)

Very nice and I like them a lot. Great work and would make a nice gift.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I really like these and it gives me an idea. I have tons of ceramic tiles and am going to be participating in a craft fair in a couple of weeks. What did you use for the decals -- it looks like fabric? And what kind of clear coat did you use? What did you price yours at and did they sell? Sorry to be so nosey, but this is a great idea.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I wonder if something like modge podge for decoupage would work for adhering designs. With some kind of good crystal clear polyurethane or the like to seal it? I hope you guys did well at your show.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes we used fabric and modge podge to glue it down. We used a clear coat sealer as the final top coat. Mod Podge makes an acrylic sealer too. We priced them 4 tiles in a set for $3.50 and we only sold 1 set. 
I am going to make more over the winter and try again in the spring.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Some people would like to see a single price. Come up with a hanger for individual tiles. I know people who buy and hang tiles singly or in a grouping. I would not mind having one in Aqua tones for my guest bathroom ! Use a display board and hang a group of four that look good together, or present a theme, maybe with a small swag over top.


----------



## doglover05426 (Jan 13, 2015)

These can be made with fabric or scrap book paper. When I make mine I like to wrap the material all the way around the tile. I use modge podge to glue it down and I use a few layers of it on top as well to help make it more water proof and then I use a clear sealer on top.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great ide.a! sorry they didn't sell. I think that is a really low price.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh well, we'll try again at the end of the month. I always have a yard sale during the city wide sale here in the spring. Hopefully sales will be better.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Do let us know how the next sale goes. Certainly a new idea for me to make for church sales.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Okie dokie i will report back.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Wow those are fancy! We made some trivets out of plain large tiles. They work great with little rubber feet. Never thought of painting them. That is awesome!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Skagit.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Those look great, flowergurl! Hope you get more sales. Just looking at them reminded me that I have some tiles, big ones, out in the shop. Now I have to find some tiny rubber feet....Trivet time!!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks! Are you going to decorate yours or use as is?


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Had several people look at them in the sale today and say they were pretty, but no buyers.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

We sold a set today.


----------

